# Open Beta KEys bei Buffed ?



## Argap_the_Shaman (3. September 2008)

Verzeiht einer unwissenden. Aber wo finde ich das ?

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de101&lang=de

[...]
Wir freuen uns euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir mit Hilfe von Community-Seiten viele Tausende von Keys für den offenen Betatest vergeben. In Kürze habt ihr die Möglichkeit, eine der folgenden Fan-Seiten zu besuchen und euren Key für die Open Beta zu ergattern. Wir wollen volle Server sehen und ihr solltet keinen Moment des Test verpassen!

Auf diesen Seiten habt ihr die Chance auf einen Code für die Open Beta:

buffed
Gamona WAR
Onlinewelten WAR
Warhammer-Portal
WAR-Mystics
WARwiki
[...]

habe ich da etwas überlesen oder ist buffed nicht nicht "fertig gebuffed"


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Jau was geht buffed? Her damit ;D


----------



## Lari (3. September 2008)

Ich tippe darauf, dass sie das Gewinnspiel/Verlosung gerade vorbereiten.
Einfach noch ein bisschen Geduld haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. September 2008)

Tatsächlich werden die Open Beta Keys in der traditionsbehafteten alljährlichen Moderatoren-Strip-Poker-Nacht unter den Gewinnern verteilt.


----------



## Cosmic142 (3. September 2008)

Joa eine der anderen Seiten ist auch noch nicht so weit abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Klark (3. September 2008)

aha^^


----------



## Zez (3. September 2008)

:O
Noxiel, da ich die Wette verloren habe, bekomme ich als Trostpreis nen betakey ? Wäre auch gerne bei eurer Strippokernacht dabei! Wobei, evt doch nicht oO


----------



## Tomcatxk (3. September 2008)

Ich komm auch mit^^


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Strip Poker sind out!
Am längsten Teletubies schaun ist jetzt der Wettbewerb!


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

hrm.... *schon ganz wuschig is* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (3. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich werden die Open Beta Keys in der traditionsbehafteten alljährlichen Moderatoren-Strip-Poker-Nacht unter den Gewinnern verteilt.



Zuvor sollten wir nur definitiv noch die Frauenquote drastisch steigern, besonderen Wert sollten wir hier darauf legen, dass die Damen nicht unbedingt gut im Poker spielen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Gewinnspiel: gut Ding will Weile haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

hmm hoffentlich nich wieder auf first come first get basis ... bei mithik wars anscheinend so ...


----------



## up1003 (3. September 2008)

Ich finde buffed soll die Accounts einfach raus rücken. Überlegt mal es sind jetzt noch 15 Tage bis das Release raus kommt. Was will man dann noch mit dem Beta Account. Vorallem kann man den Char nicht einfach importieren in das Game. 

Also ab warten und Tee trinken *g*

Die paar Tage überleben wir auch noch...


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

up1003 schrieb:


> Ich finde buffed soll die Accounts einfach raus rücken. Überlegt mal es sind jetzt noch 15 Tage bis das Release raus kommt. Was will man dann noch mit dem Beta Account. Vorallem kann man den Char nicht einfach importieren in das Game.
> 
> Also ab warten und Tee trinken *g*
> 
> Die paar Tage überleben wir auch noch...



Ähm, die Open-Beta beginnt ja erst diesen Sonntag.

Cheers


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Was mal kreativ wäre, wenn jeder Beta - Tester einen Vertrag abschließen soll, wo drin steht er muss am Tag mind. 5 Stunden am Tag spielen, und ein Feedback abgeben (!!!!). 
Ich weiß es wäre fast unmöglich, dass diese soviele tun...aber ein Versuch wär es wert!
Das mit den 5 Stunden wär der Punkt, dass es nicht zu viele Spieler geben wir auf den Servern, weil es nicht jeder schafft, jeden Tag zu zocken, aber manche haben soviel Zeit


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> ... aber manche haben soviel Zeit



- schüler
- studenten
- zivis
- arbeitslose


und der rest? gugt "in die röhre" ? naja...nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Was mal kreativ wäre, wenn jeder Beta - Tester einen Vertrag abschließen soll, wo drin steht er muss am Tag mind. 5 Stunden am Tag spielen, und ein Feedback abgeben (!!!!).
> Ich weiß es wäre fast unmöglich, dass diese soviele tun...aber ein Versuch wär es wert!
> Das mit den 5 Stunden wär der Punkt, dass es nicht zu viele Spieler geben wir auf den Servern, weil es nicht jeder schafft, jeden Tag zu zocken, aber manche haben soviel Zeit



Testen kannst du laut NDA nach deiner Lust und Laune. Du bist zu keiner Zeit verpflichtet, zu testen.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> - schüler
> - studenten
> - zivis
> - arbeitslose
> ...



Ok, da muss ich dir Recht geben, jeder soll die gleiche Chance haben...


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Was mal kreativ wäre, wenn jeder Beta - Tester einen Vertrag abschließen soll, wo drin steht er muss am Tag mind. 5 Stunden am Tag spielen, und ein Feedback abgeben (!!!!).
> Ich weiß es wäre fast unmöglich, dass diese soviele tun...aber ein Versuch wär es wert!
> Das mit den 5 Stunden wär der Punkt, dass es nicht zu viele Spieler geben wir auf den Servern, weil es nicht jeder schafft, jeden Tag zu zocken, aber manche haben soviel Zeit



Egoismus ist was feines, nicht?
Und noch mehr Verträge braucht diese Welt bestimmt nicht, denn es gibt eh schon zuviele.

Cheers


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ok, da muss ich dir Recht geben, jeder soll die gleiche Chance haben...



Na also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## derfabi (3. September 2008)

egal hauptsache ich bekomm einen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne also das mit dem Vertrag wäre schwachsinn damit bringt man die Spieler ja nur noch mehr dazu Blau zu machen.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Na also
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



=D


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

derfabi schrieb:


> egal hauptsache ich bekomm einen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm...ja das kann ich mir vorstellen...

Lehrer: Xy warum bist du gestern nicht zur Schule gekommen?
Schüler: Ich musste in der Warhammer Online Open Beta, die Feinde der Ordnung/Zerstörung zu Boden bringen, und deren Gedärme fressen!
Lehrer: Oo


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

hmm hab ne email zu wiki geschickt hat einer schon nen key von denen ?


----------



## Zuzzi123 (3. September 2008)

ne habe ich auch gemacht aber nichts bekommen!

Seid wann ist das überhaupt in den News??


----------



## zodddl (3. September 2008)

Also an der Stelle möchte ich mal erwähnen das die ganzen Buffed Mitarbeiter absolut toll und klasse sind, und über viele Jahre tolle Arbeit geleistet haben und ich euch ganz doll mag und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rerezo (3. September 2008)

bitte rückt endlich die codes raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rerezo (3. September 2008)

buffed ihr seid klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rerezo (3. September 2008)

naja ich mag buffed denn ich lese immer gern deren Zeitschrift und ich muss das macht sau gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (3. September 2008)

WIIIL beta key haben !!!!!!!!!! kommt schon buffed hier schmeißt mir son code rüber ^^


----------



## Electricwolf (3. September 2008)

rerezo schrieb:


> naja ich mag buffed denn ich lese immer gern deren Zeitschrift und ich muss das macht sau gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaub ich dir nicht das du die zeitschrift liest und wenn ja...Buffed bitte nen grammatik kurs in deutsch belegen!


----------



## rerezo (3. September 2008)

ich hoff ich bekomm einen denn ich bin ein mega großer warhammer-fan und ich kanns kaum abwarten und war noch nie in einer beta dabei ich schwors bei Khorne  bitte buffed ich will ein code BBBBBBBBIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Electricwolf (3. September 2008)

Ich hoffe dir is aber klar das ne beta nicht heisst gratis spielen sondern testen. nicht das du dann enttäuscht bist. glaub mir beta testen is nicht immer lustig.


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

biete ein reallife treffen mit mir ( süssem 20 jährigen ) gegen war beta key @ buffed team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunger (3. September 2008)

Ich denkt net, dass du durch das spammen hier nen Key bekommst :/


----------



## Dead206 (3. September 2008)

rerezo schrieb:


> ich hoff ich bekomm einen denn ich bin ein mega großer warhammer-fan und ich kanns kaum abwarten und war noch nie in einer beta dabei ich schwors bei Khorne  bitte buffed ich will ein code BBBBBBBBIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!




Ähmmm ja genaus so wird Buffed die Keys verteilen. Wer am meisten bettelt und schleimt bekommt einen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doerri (3. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt wanns losgeht

@rerezo: Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst, das deine Posts hier deine Chancen auf nen WAR-Key nicht erhöhen oder? Das einzigste was diese erhöhen ist die Chance auf einen Ban, das waren nun 4 unnötige posts in 8 minuten.....

Gogo Buffed-mods! =)


----------



## Illian1887 (3. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich werden die Open Beta Keys in der traditionsbehafteten alljährlichen Moderatoren-Strip-Poker-Nacht unter den Gewinnern verteilt.



wo kann ich mich Anmelden????????


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> biete ein reallife treffen mit mir ( süssem 20 jährigen ) gegen war beta key @ buffed team
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pic!


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Pic!



studivz.net ^^ haha


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> studivz.net ^^ haha



Dreck!


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich werden die Open Beta Keys in der traditionsbehafteten alljährlichen Moderatoren-Strip-Poker-Nacht unter den Gewinnern verteilt.



*sich mit Digicam ranschleich*
*Foto von Noxiel am Pokertisch mach*
*Foto ins Buffed Forum stell*


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> *sich mit Digicam ranschleich*
> *Foto von Noxiel am Pokertisch mach*
> *Foto ins Buffed Forum stell*



Made my day! =D


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> *Foto ins Buffed Forum stell*



pwned


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Ich kenn ne Französische Seite, die hat noch um die 500 BetaKeys zu Warhammer...

Einzigste Vorraussetzung: 

Anmelden.

Danach kommt der BetaKey sofort per Mail

Bissl FranzösischKenntnisse wären halt nicht schlecht...
(Obwohl ich au nur alles angegeben hab, bei der Frage auf "Oui" bin und sonst nur weitergeklickt hab)

Falls wer die Seite wissen will, ich PN se gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:  KEYS sind AUS !

Hoffe ich habe noch nen Paar Leuten zu einem Key Verhelfen können !


PS: Diesen LINK habe ich von war-Mystics .. Da Dort schon Alle Keys Vergeben sind. !


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Ich kenn ne Französische Seite, die hat noch um die 500 BetaKeys zu Warhammer...
> 
> Einzigste Vorraussetzung:
> 
> ...



Das ist doch jetzt kein ernst oder?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Ich kenn ne Französische Seite, die hat noch um die 500 BetaKeys zu Warhammer...
> 
> Einzigste Vorraussetzung:
> 
> ...




Schreibst du bitte dann auch hier rein, was du da daann dank deiner Angaben bestellt hast?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

ICH HAB EINENE YEAAHH AHAHA F


----------



## Gatierf (3. September 2008)

von der französiche seite ich habe einen Key !! aber keine ahunung ob das nen beta key ist xD ^^ habe einfach einen zugeeschieckt bekommen


----------



## Elfnarzo (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt kein ernst oder?



Falls es ernst gemeint ist, dann darfst du mir gern einen solchen link per pm zukommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (3. September 2008)

jetz gibs keine beta keys mehr 3500 stk wurden verteilt !! auf der france seite


----------



## Sai86 (3. September 2008)

Geilo, scheinen noch einige französische Seiten Betakeys übrig zu haben. Hab gerade auch einen bekommen =).

Edit: Wenn ihr die Seiten wissen wollt geht einfach auf die offizielle Seite und wählt als Sprache französisch dann werden die französischen Seiten angezeugt. ^^


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Ich auch!
Sind aber alle jetzt weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (3. September 2008)

ich sag euch solang das kein fake key ist was ich net hoff bin ich echt glücklich Will unbedingt die bta zocken ^^ bin so ein groér fetter fan von warhammer


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Dürfte kein Fake Key sein.

Wie Sai86 sagte...

Warhammer Seite gehen -> Französisch Stellen .. Dort sieht man die Partnerseiten der Franzosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esad (3. September 2008)

wer sein outlook auf hat hat grad von buffed nen newsletter bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




instant click wird mich bestimmt unter die ersten 1000 befördert haben.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Wie gesagt es sind alle weg! 
Seitdem die Buffed-Community davon erfahren hat!


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

Félicitation Bakir, Tu as remporté une clef grâce à notre jeu-concours Warhammer Online - Bêta ouverte européenne !

xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx

Tu peux trouver tous les détails pour savoir comment l'utiliser sur le site de ce jeu-concours :

(link) A bientôt sur JeuxOnLine ! 

============================================================ 

Merci d'avoir participé à notre jeu-concours *Warhammer Online - Bêta ouverte européenne*. 

Votre participation a bien été enregistrée. Les résultats de ce jeu-concours seront prochainement

publiés sur (link). Voici le récapitualif de votre bulletin de participation : 

Concours : Warhammer Online - Bêta ouverte européenne



übersetzt: 

Bakir Congratulations, you won a key with our competition Warhammer Online - Beta European open!

xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx


You can find all the details on how to use it on the site of this competition: 

(link) soon on JeuxOnLine! 

================================================== ========== 

Thank you for participating in our competition * Warhammer Online - Beta European open *. 
Your participation has been registered. 
The results of this competition will soon be published on (link). 
Here is the récapitualif your entry form: Competition: Warhammer Online - Beta European open


----------



## Maradieter (3. September 2008)

gratz!


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hab ich wohl keinen abbekommen *verzweifel*


----------



## DanB (3. September 2008)

Esad schrieb:


> wer sein outlook auf hat hat grad von buffed nen newsletter bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Was fürn Newsletter?
Ich habe nichts bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




DanB


----------



## Esad (3. September 2008)

Herzlich willkommen zum Newsletter-Extrablatt von www.buffed.de. In dieser Sonderausgabe verlosen wir 3.600 Beta-Zugänge für das Online-Rollenspiel Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning. Mit etwas Glück dürft Ihr Euch also schon vor der Veröffentlichung am 18. September 2008 den Armeen der Ordnung oder der Zerstörung anschließen. Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, folgt Ihr den Informationen auf unserer Gewinnspiel-Webseite .


So könnt Ihr teilnehmen

Die ersten 1.000 Teilnehmer erhalten eine garantierte Beta-Einladung, die übrigen 2.600 Zugänge verlosen wir unter allen Teilnehmern am Freitag, den 05. September 2008 um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Esad schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zum Newsletter-Extrablatt von www.buffed.de. In dieser Sonderausgabe verlosen wir 3.600 Beta-Zugänge für das Online-Rollenspiel Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning. Mit etwas Glück dürft Ihr Euch also schon vor der Veröffentlichung am 18. September 2008 den Armeen der Ordnung oder der Zerstörung anschließen. Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, folgt Ihr den Informationen auf unserer Gewinnspiel-Webseite .
> 
> 
> So könnt Ihr teilnehmen
> ...



Was für ne Gewinnspiel-Seite?^^


----------



## MoA MaNToRoK (3. September 2008)

wie hier einfach kein newsletter ankommt... ^^


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

Esad schrieb:


> Gewinnspiel-Webseite .



LINK?!


----------



## Gunger (3. September 2008)

Hab auch keinen bekommen...
naja was solls werden bis zum 7. sicher noch genug Keys verteilt


----------



## Exo1337 (3. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> LINK?!



Ist dann wahrscheinlich im newsletter.


----------



## Esad (3. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/features/3386/warhamm...a-key-verlosung


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

ich hab sie aber ich geb sie euch nich :F wuhahaha


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

Esad schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/features/3386/warhamm...a-key-verlosung



man geb das ihnne doch nich :_P


----------



## derfabi (3. September 2008)

Danke!!
Hoffe ich krieg einen


----------



## Mastergodfather (3. September 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank für den Link. Sehr sozial von dir ^_^
Wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## Slurmi (3. September 2008)

dann muss ich nur noch glück haben


----------



## Esad (3. September 2008)

ich bin halt nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mincemeater (3. September 2008)

war schon ok, dass dus rausgegeben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit sagt: lol, mein erster beitrag, nach mehr als einem jahr membership^^


----------



## derfabi (3. September 2008)

Wollt ihr nich nen Ip Counter auf die Seite mit dem Gewinnspiel machen? Dann kann man direkt sehen ob man es unter die ersten 1000 geschafft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schubi87 (3. September 2008)

ma ne frage zu der sache mit den ersten tausend(falls ich nich be bin) werden die direkt benachtrichtigt oder bekommen se die auch erst später?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

Jo, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

921 Mitglied(er) zur zeit online im forum hmm das heist das wir gute chancen haben unter den ersten zu sein !


----------



## Esad (3. September 2008)

ich denke nicht dass die sofort benachrichtigt werden, erst am 5. halt vorher machts kein sinn.


----------



## Etomi (3. September 2008)

Danke Esad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathnemesis (3. September 2008)

*auf Beta Key hoff*


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> 921 Mitglied(er) zur zeit online im forum hmm das heist das wir gute chancen haben unter den ersten zu sein !






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer weiss, wieviele Franzosen sich jetzt rächen, und sich hier die ganzen Betakeys schnappen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

XD bei warhammer-portal haben sich grade so viele leute wegen dem beta key eingeloggt das die server down gegeangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VanFar (3. September 2008)

xD omg, hoffendlich passiert das nicht auch hier, wenn die alle wind davon bekommen lol


----------



## Bongoboy (3. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wer weiss, wieviele Franzosen sich jetzt rächen, und sich hier die ganzen Betakeys schnappen
> ...



ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

jaja mal gucken... vieleicht krieg ich noch nen zweiten Key... *grinsel*


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Zweiten? pff...wäre schon mein dritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kirra1 (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Zweiten? pff...wäre schon mein dritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wäre froh wenn ich einen bekomm...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Zweiten? pff...wäre schon mein dritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir nur mein 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ancalagorn (3. September 2008)

coole sache
hfftl klappts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich liebe das gegackere hier... ich hab vor 3 Monaten so ne Vorbestellerbox gekauft... habe seither meine Keys und muss mir nicht mal sorgen machen. Ich weis nicht wieso das für 90% der Community hier so schwirig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich liebe das gegackere hier... ich hab vor 3 Monaten so ne Vorbestellerbox gekauft... habe seither meine Keys und muss mir nicht mal sorgen machen. Ich weis nicht wieso das für 90% der Community hier so schwirig ist.
> ...




Gildenbeta = Closed Betakey = wird zu Openbetakey
PO BOX zur CE = zweiter Open Beta Key


----------



## Einheit66 (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Zweiten? pff...wäre schon mein dritter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann bist du sicherlich so gut mir einen abzugeben, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (3. September 2008)

Hoffe auch, dass ich einen bekomme. Aber eigentlich sollten wir es unter die ersten 1000 geschafft haben. *Daumen Drückt für alle* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (3. September 2008)

Jo, hätte auch nix gegen nen Key (wie glaub ich viele hier)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

kleine frage an die buffed moderatoren^^ 
wann wäre denn mit einem news uptade wegen der keys auf der buffed.de hp zu rechnen? 
also ca. in ein paar stunden oder morgen erst?
dann müsste man sich nicht die finger kaputt klicken damit die seite dauern aktualisiert wird....


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Es wäre nur interresant zu erfahren ob man es geschafft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Ist das wirklich der Sinn, dass man die noch nicht veröffentlichte Meldung per Url-Raterei rausfindet und dann alle schon vor Veröffentlichung sich für einen Key bewerben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, ich brauche so einen Key..nachdem die Leute von GameStop mir net versichern konnten, dass man mit der SE-PO in der OB ist, muss es halt hier auf buffed.de gelingen!! *betet und wartet*


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

Jo hoffe ich auch. Dann kann mein Kumpel auch mitzocken ab der Open-Beta.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverona (3. September 2008)

ich wäre froh über haupt einen, seit betaanmeldebeginn damals angemeldet und keine invite bekommen;(


----------



## Sanitäter (3. September 2008)

Finger wundklicken ?? 

Ich hab ganz normal klicken könn ohne das die seite überlastet war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu freu* 

Evtl 2ten Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corb (3. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Es wäre nur interresant zu erfahren ob man es geschafft hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Ein wirklich wichtiger Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätts auch gern gewusst , wann , wie Sie die keys versenden 

Neeeeed Key xD 


gl @ all


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

wenn jemand noch einen bata key übrig hat... pls pm an mich ich wollte mit nem kupel am wochenende war zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocitu (3. September 2008)

need key.. also falls einer von denen die schon mehr als einen haben sich großzügig  geben würden und mir einen davon per pn schicken wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

Geht mir auch so. Aber Betatesten ist eh ne sache für sich.
Ich habe in anderen Games schon getestet und meistens wars eigentlich kacke!
Du zockst ein Spiel das noch nicht richtig funktioniert. Mit noch schlechter Grafik.
Guck mal wie viele Betatester geschrien haben es sei ein Scheissspiel, obwohl es noch nicht mal fertig war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<====== an Silverona


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> ich wäre froh über haupt einen, seit betaanmeldebeginn damals angemeldet und keine invite bekommen;(



Jau, das gleiche wie bei mir. Bad Luck nennt man das wohl...naja Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt auch noch vom Publisher nen Beta Key bekomme, dann hab ich 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clarion (3. September 2008)

bringts was sich da mehrmals anzumelden wegen der verlosung?


----------



## Einheit66 (3. September 2008)

Ich hab bei Gamona schon den Nurgle gefunden und per Mail rausgebracht, bei Buffed jetzt beim Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und bei Warhammer-Welten morgen mache ich auch mit, wenn ich mehr als einen Key gewinnen "sollte" werde ich es bekannt geben und ihr könnt euch bei mir per PN melden, sofern ihr selber noch Keylos seid.
Aber wie gesagt, nur "wenn" ich zwei bekommen sollte, da ich momentan bei allem mit mache um einen zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Jau, das gleiche wie bei mir. Bad Luck nennt man das wohl...naja Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie war das? Erst kein Glück und dann auch noch Pech.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht klappts ja jetzt mal.....moment, ich glaub der Weihnachtsmann ist an der Tür und holt den Osterhasen ab >.<


----------



## Bexor (3. September 2008)

Ja klar... und damit den anderen Leuten die Chance auf einen Key nehmen... naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corb (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt auch noch vom Publisher nen Beta Key bekomme, dann hab ich 3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dann schieb ma pls ein rueber ... pm me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon 27 Mails bekommen von Member ob sie nen Beta Key bekommen...l0l


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 27 Mails bekommen von Member ob sie nen Beta Key bekommen...l0l



Kann es sein, dass die Nachfrage gaaanz leicht das Angebot übersteigt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Nachfrage gaaanz leicht das Angebot übersteigt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nur ganz Leicht!


----------



## Clarion (3. September 2008)

aaahh ich halts nicht aus, ich will gewissheeeeiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Silverona (3. September 2008)

bin gespannt wann die ersten jubelschreie los gehen oder ob die ersten 1000 auch erst Freitag bescheid bekommen.


----------



## Bexor (3. September 2008)

Könnte man ja richtig Profit rausschlagen... Muahahhaha.... gemein ^^


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Achja, wir sind grad im OpenBeta Key thread... nun haut mich nicht wegen der Frage... aber...

Wie Lange geht die Beta ?

Da ja der Release bald ist, und die Server Vorher schon wegen dem Headstart bereinigt werden müssen... Wird es ja wohl nicht länger als 6 Tage oder so gehen oder ?


----------



## Alasken (3. September 2008)

xD bei ebay gibts schon ne ganze palette für uber hohe preise lol ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corb (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 27 Mails bekommen von Member ob sie nen Beta Key bekommen...l0l


  lol wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

7. open beta start 15. pre oder start 18. release


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

die beta geht bis zum 14.9


----------



## Anywen (3. September 2008)

Panade schrieb:


> 7. open beta start 15. pre oder start 18. release



für CE bestizer is der früh start am 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cobold1 (3. September 2008)

auf den spanischen, englischen und italienischen fansites werden doch bestimmt auch noch keys verlost/verschenkt/o.ä..  wer (noch) keinen hat, sollte da mal hin ;-)


----------



## RogueS (3. September 2008)

Hmhm, nich zuviel Hoffnung machen Leute. Es sind bereits >6000Klicks auf den Beitrag hier ^^

Naja, vielleicht kann ich hier gleich mal eine Technische Frage stellen, und zwar, wenn man sich dieses P2P dings da runterläd und dann Warhammer saugen will, wird das direkt auf C: (Laufwerk) gespeichert. Nun, auf meinem Laufwerk ist leider nich genug Platz, deshalb wollt ichs gern aufn anderes aufspielen, kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?

Allen viel Glück und Gruß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deceiver1 (3. September 2008)

Sind die 1000 schon weg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

^^ auf den tag kannich auch noch verzichten will ja nur war spieln pre order is auserdem eigentlich ganz gut 5€ für 3 tage spiel SICHER :-D


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon 27 Mails bekommen von Member ob sie nen Beta Key bekommen...l0l



Deine Chance: Ein Sklavenheer hat doch was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe jetzt auch mal so bei 3 Verlosungen teilgenommen, mal sehen was bei raus kommt. Sollten mehr als 1 bei raus kommen, werden die restlichen natürlich hier im Forum verteilt.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Letztendlich geht die Beta ja auch nur 1 Woche lang, und man hat nichts davon beim Spielstart. Wäre im Wesentlichen darauf gespannt, wie WAR bei mir läuft. Und eventuell schon einmal austesten, welche Klasse ab Headstart gespielt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Achja, wir sind grad im OpenBeta Key thread... nun haut mich nicht wegen der Frage... aber...
> 
> Wie Lange geht die Beta ?
> 
> Da ja der Release bald ist, und die Server Vorher schon wegen dem Headstart bereinigt werden müssen... Wird es ja wohl nicht länger als 6 Tage oder so gehen oder ?



Kannst du dir doch ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am 7. beginnt sie am 15. ist Headstart!


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

du musst das programm auf der partition starten wo du war speichern willst/kannst ;-)


----------



## Storm earth and fire (3. September 2008)

in dem ordener in den du den client runterlädst und startest wird ein order angelegt in den die dateien geladen werde


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kann ich hier gleich mal eine Technische Frage stellen, und zwar, wenn man sich dieses P2P dings da runterläd und dann Warhammer saugen will, wird das direkt auf C: (Laufwerk) gespeichert. Nun, auf meinem Laufwerk ist leider nich genug Platz, deshalb wollt ichs gern aufn anderes aufspielen, kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?



den p2p client auf die andere festplatte packen???


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> für CE bestizer is der früh start am 14.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt, dürften wohl nichtmal 6 Tage Open Beta sein, wenn die noch einen Sinn haben soll. 

Klingt aber eher nach reinem Belastungstest, also keinerlei Bug Korrektur mehr.  
Im T1-T2 lief eigentlich auch alles Bug frei....solange sie nichts kaputt patchen ^^


----------



## RogueS (3. September 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

das worgen wird ein wettlauf auf warwelten ^^ hoff die starten das ned vor 9 uhr :-P


----------



## Crutan (3. September 2008)

So, fürs Buffed Gewinnspiel angemeldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (3. September 2008)

Crutan schrieb:


> So, fürs Buffed Gewinnspiel angemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer nicht?... 
übrigens deine Signatur... MIR BRENNEN DIE AUGEN... MIR PFEIFEN DIE OHREN...


----------



## Clarion (3. September 2008)

aber schon fies das buffed nicht an alle member den link verschickt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> aber schon fies das buffed nicht an alle member den link verschickt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass wahrscheinlich nicht alle bei der Anmeldung ein Hackl bei "Newsletter erhalten" gemacht haben


----------



## Crutan (3. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> wer nicht?...
> übrigens deine Signatur... MIR BRENNEN DIE AUGEN... MIR PFEIFEN DIE OHREN...



Na hoffentlich hats gereicht für die ersten 1000^^ (Hoffe die meißten sind noch/schon in anderen MMOs unterwegs)

Was ist denn an der Sig so schlecht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist DAS LIED! Meine kleine singt das nur noch^^


----------



## Clarion (3. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass wahrscheinlich nicht alle bei der Anmeldung ein Hackl bei "Newsletter erhalten" gemacht haben




auch wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelan (3. September 2008)

Werden die ersten 1000 Gewinner denn auch erst am Ende der Verlosung die Email erhalten?

Oder hat hier schon wer ne Mail mit nem Key von buffed?^^


----------



## Gatierf (3. September 2008)

also ich habe gott seidank ein  key bekommen war eienr der 730er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Nelan schrieb:


> Werden die ersten 1000 Gewinner denn auch erst am Ende der Verlosung die Email erhalten?
> 
> Oder hat hier schon wer ne Mail mit nem Key von buffed?^^



Ich vermute wenn die restlichen am Freitag draußen sind, kommen auch diese 1000


----------



## Prometx (3. September 2008)

mal so n frage nebenbei weil ich des nirgendwo gesehen hab das des steht(oder ichs nicht so ganz verstanden habe^^)-->wie können die von Goa wissen ob man eine Pre Order von der CE hat?
weil man ja auch nur die Pre Order kaufen konnte(is die nicht gleich?).

mfg Prometx


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

der link kahm ich hab gewinnspiel gemacht sollte also einfach ma drinne sein in den ersten 1000 XD
auserdem is beta wirklich ned alles, der einfachste weg um festzustellen ob war bei jemandem läuft und obs einem gefällt is immernoch pre order :-D


----------



## Nelan (3. September 2008)

Na dann ist hoffen angesagt ;/


----------



## Drornur (3. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> mal so n frage nebenbei weil ich des nirgendwo gesehen hab das des steht(oder ichs nicht so ganz verstanden habe^^)-->wie können die von Goa wissen ob man eine Pre Order von der CE hat?
> weil man ja auch nur die Pre Order kaufen konnte(is die nicht gleich?).
> 
> mfg Prometx



In der CE wird mal ein Key sein ^^


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> mal so n frage nebenbei weil ich des nirgendwo gesehen hab das des steht(oder ichs nicht so ganz verstanden habe^^)-->wie können die von Goa wissen ob man eine Pre Order von der CE hat?
> weil man ja auch nur die Pre Order kaufen konnte(is die nicht gleich?).
> 
> mfg Prometx



Weil die PRE-Order CE, die PRE-Orde SE und die normale Version sich in den Keys unterscheiden.


----------



## Panade (3. September 2008)

entweder ce pre oder se pre das wird unterschieden und die mit ce bekommen dan mail oder post mit key


----------



## Prometx (3. September 2008)

OK danke
-->Ich bin da noch nicht so ganz im Bild weil ich jetzt lange kein Internet hatte.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> @Drornur:Aha und die CE wird dann bis Sonntag ausgeliefert?
> -->Ich bin da noch nicht so ganz im Bild weil ich jetzt lange kein Internet hatte.



CE kommt zwischen 18.09.08 und dem 21.09.08. Solange hält der Headstartcode deinen Account "am Leben". Damit dein jeweiliger Lieferant auch zeit hat dir das Ding zu bringen.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Nein wieso sollte sie? In der CE-Pre Order ist ein Key für die Open Beta und für den Headstart. Erst um nach dem Headstart weiterzuspielen, brauchst du die CE. Soweit klar?

Edith: Zu langsam


----------



## Crutan (3. September 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Nein wieso sollte sie? In der CE-Pre Order ist ein Key für die Open Beta und für den Headstart. Erst um nach dem Headstart weiterzuspielen, brauchst du die CE. Soweit klar?
> 
> Edith: Zu langsam



Ihr macht mich noch irre^^


----------



## shika20 (3. September 2008)

weiß jemand wo man den key eingeben kann? falls noch nicht geht dann vielleicht wo?


----------



## Pente (3. September 2008)

Das buffed-Beta Gewinnspiel findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/news/6931/warhammer-o...fed-in-die-beta

Alle weiteren Fragen zur Open Beta / Pre-Order bitte in diesem Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45846

Ich mach hier dann mal zu. Ich wünsch euch allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel und den glücklichen Gewinnern selbstverständlich viel Spass in der Open Beta.


----------

